# Percentage on bales of hay



## dlmck56 (Nov 6, 2009)

Can anyone give me an idea of what a baler should be paying me to bale hay off of my land. Price per bale or percentage information. There is bahaya (spelling???) planted on 50 acres. At one time there was cattle on this land. We let someone bale hay just to keep it down. But now they are baling 3 or 4 times a summer and I think it's time they compensate. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

The last time I shared the hay they cut, baled and stacked for half the hay.


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

In SW Iowa the guy doing the baling cuts, rakes, and bales for half on the ground. Cutting is done when they both agree. Land owner is responsible to get his bales off the ground. I have a different arrangement with my neighbor. I do it all, his half and mine. We sell all the hay. He provides part of the storage buildings. When the hay is sold I pay him a nominal fee for his hay and he don't have to touch it or do anything with it. Not the norm by any means but it works for us.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

This year I paid a guy $5/bale for each 4x4 round bale and $.50/small square bale - this crop was brome grass. A dairy in the area paid a land owner I used to get hay from $12/bale for mixed cool season grass hay using the large 4 x 4 x8 squares.


----------



## hudson_004 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm a custom baler and the going rate is a 50%/50% split if fertilized 60%/40% split if not fertilized. If you wish to keep your hay you pay them $19-$22 per bale. If I maintain and fertilize someone’s land I take 75% and they get 25% of the hay. Of coarse the type of grass you have growing on the land can factor in for some balers on the percentage cut. My rates are based on 5.5 x 5.5 hay bales.


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

I am in the mid-atlantic area. I only pay a percentage of what I can sell it for. Good years the landlord makes out pretty well, and on bad years it protects me from paying too much. I supply everything and do all the work, land lord just gets a check when it sell, but it may not sell till winter or spring when prices are higher. 15% under $3 per bale, $.50 for $3 bales, and up to $1 for $5bales, and then 20% on prices over $5. Round bales are straight 15%


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Personally I won't hardly do shares anymore. When I was it was 2/3's - 1/3 and when it was small squares, they are responsible for getting their 1/3 off the wagon and into storage.

The most worry free way I can think of for you would be to just rent the land to em, by the acre.


----------

